# Found some real black powder finally. Been looking for some



## godogs57 (May 5, 2014)

Figured I'd post what 90% of you fine folks probably already know. I have been looking for black powder for a good while and have not found a teaspoon from the Albany area clean up to North Carolina. 

Well, it seems Bass Pro Shops has it, and always has. As one other person on this board told me, you have to ask for it. That would be correct, as it's classified as an explosive. They keep it in the back, locked up. 

I visited the BPS in Macon Saturady and asked the sweet lady at the gun counter for some FFG and FFFG and she said "Sure...just a minute and I'll be back". No problems...I asked her if I was just lucky or do they have it all the time and she replied that they keep a good supply on hand pretty much all the time, as do all the BPS stores.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (May 6, 2014)

Thats good to know, thanks


----------



## trial&error (May 8, 2014)

How many pounds were you tempted to buy after all that looking?


----------



## godogs57 (May 9, 2014)

Got one FFG and one FFFG....the FFFG is for my 45 cal T/C Seneca. I have two 54 cal's: T/C Hawken and Renegade....I should have gotten another can of FFG. 

I figured if they keep it on hand all the time, I'll just go back and get another can when I need it. Might need to invest in another can or two before the Politically Correct crowd makes BPS drop the stuff from their inventory.


----------



## trial&error (May 9, 2014)

Glad it worked out.  They also have empty cans on the shelf if you need to explain it to them next time.


----------



## mmarkey (May 13, 2014)

godogs57 said:


> Figured I'd post what 90% of you fine folks probably already know. I have been looking for black powder for a good while and have not found a teaspoon from the Albany area clean up to North Carolina.
> 
> Well, it seems Bass Pro Shops has it, and always has. As one other person on this board told me, you have to ask for it. That would be correct, as it's classified as an explosive. They keep it in the back, locked up.
> 
> ...



How much are they getting for a pound of GOEX?


----------



## godogs57 (May 13, 2014)

$24.99 a can......not cheap, but at least they got it! MMarkey, Loved your pistol on the other thread....what a looker.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 14, 2016)

Was in the Macon Bass Pro today and was informed they DO NOT carry black powder anymore.
Way to go Bass Pro!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 14, 2016)

I just order online and bite the bullet on shipping.  I'll buy enough to last several years.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 15, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I just order online and bite the bullet on shipping.  I'll buy enough to last several years.



Where did you order from?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/


----------



## snuffy (Aug 15, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/



Thank you


----------



## frankwright (Aug 15, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/



I don't see any black powder on this site.


----------



## Bill Mc (Aug 15, 2016)

Deercreek Gun Shop in Marietta will have it unless they sell out.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for that website.  They have my bullets cheaper than I can get them locally.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 15, 2016)

frankwright said:


> I don't see any black powder on this site.



https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/muzzleloader-powder-primers.html


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 16, 2016)

Gentlemen,
I've posted this before and I'll do it again. You can get black powder on-line from several sources for much less than $26 a pound, and NO SHIPPING. Just shop around a little and be willing to buy a quantity. I use Jackspowderkeg.com
My last shipment of powder was $15 per pound and they will mix granulations for you. You need to buy 25 pounds, and submit a certificate that you're not a lunatic, or terrorist and that it's for your own personal use and not for sale. Save yourself about $275. I'm not advocating Jack's there are several online with similar deals.


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 16, 2016)

I finally got my hands on some Swiss black powder back in June after reading about how good it is for years and boy were they ever right I shoot it in my Whitworth rifle


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 16, 2016)

MMarkey is right with this. What I can't understand is why more people don't just get a supply shipped to your door. Most of these sellers will mix grades if you ask. The last I bought I asked for 3 cans of 4fg to be included in my order, so what I got was 22 cans of 2fg and 3 cans of 4fg.
Shop around for the best price then get a buddy or two to share the price. No more hunting from north to south looking for the real thing as now you have a supply in your closet. 
The last time I bought any was from these guys and today's price was $16.75 a pound.
http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/vendor/vendorId/39


----------



## snuffy (Aug 16, 2016)

pdsniper said:


> I finally got my hands on some Swiss black powder back in June after reading about how good it is for years and boy were they ever right I shoot it in my Whitworth rifle



How is it better than Goex? Anyone else use it?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 16, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/muzzleloader-powder-primers.html



Sorry but I still don't see any Black Powder. I see Pyrodex and all the black powder substitutes but no Goex, Swiss or anything else.

I might be blind!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 17, 2016)

frankwright said:


> Sorry but I still don't see any Black Powder. I see Pyrodex and all the black powder substitutes but no Goex, Swiss or anything else.
> 
> I might be blind!



You got me!


----------

